# Surge Notifications?



## Uberp (Mar 1, 2017)

How do you enable this feature? I am an Android user.

Ive checked uber settings and there is nothing. 

Ive followed the instructions on the Uber website, but the option is not there.

Or has this feature been depreciated for new ants?


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

There have been scant surges this week. Check in on the Weekend you will see surges around the Gabba.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a useless feature by and large. The vast majority of the time the surges it's notifying you about are too far away to worry about.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I had this feature set but notifications stopped many months ago, and it's no longer available to me to set. I don't mind as it used to wake me up in the early hours.


----------

